# Sata II im betrieb wechseln ?



## ice--ms (1. April 2007)

Hi,
wollte mal kurz fragen ob man wärend dem Betrieb eine SATA festplatte an schließen kann oder entfernen kann.
Ich glaub sowas mal gelesen zu haben.
Aber passiert da nichts wenn man dann des Stromkabel der Platte entfernt ?
Und was muss man beachten wenn es tatsächlich gehen würde


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2007)

ice--ms am 01.04.2007 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> wollte mal kurz fragen ob man wärend dem Betrieb eine SATA festplatte an schließen kann oder entfernen kann.
> Ich glaub sowas mal gelesen zu haben.
> Aber passiert da nichts wenn man dann des Stromkabel der Platte entfernt ?
> Und was muss man beachten wenn es tatsächlich gehen würde



man kann das tun. viele externe schaltet man ja auch einfach per stecker zeihen aus. aber du solltest sowohl bei externen als auch bei internen SATA  vorher rechts unten bei windows bei diesem kleinen symbol mit nem grünen pfeil drüber "sicher entfernen" durchführen. damit ist sichergestellt, dass nicht grad in dem augenblick, in dem du sie abstecken willst, etwas geschrieben wird und es dann datenverlust gibt.


----------



## ice--ms (1. April 2007)

Herbboy am 01.04.2007 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ice--ms am 01.04.2007 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei Vista hab ich des icon leider nich mehr irgendwie   
kann ich dann auch prolemlos den stromstecker der platte ziehen ?


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2007)

ice--ms am 01.04.2007 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Vista hab ich des icon leider nich mehr irgendwie
> kann ich dann auch prolemlos den stromstecker der platte ziehen ?



hmm. vielleicht muss man das bei vista woanders machen? aber einfach strom weg würd ich nicht machen, denn es kann wie gesagt sein, dass grad auf die platte zugegriffen wird, und dann sind mit pech daten weg oder das dateisystem oder so zerschossen.


----------



## ice--ms (1. April 2007)

Herbboy am 01.04.2007 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ice--ms am 01.04.2007 17:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die platte die ich entfernen will, ist mehr oder weniger leer. 1 Spiel, könnt ich wieder installieren.
Aber die andere Platte formatiert gerade, und ich will jetzt nich den PC ausschalten, steh irgendiwe bißchen unter Zeitdruck.


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2007)

ice--ms am 01.04.2007 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 01.04.2007 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



versuchen kannst du es. vielleicht zuerst datenkabel ziehen,dann erst strom. 

aber such zuerst, ob du woanders "sicher entfernen" kannst, oder such per google nach _+"sicher entfernen" +vista_


----------



## Zork_Nemesis (2. April 2007)

Herbboy am 01.04.2007 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ice--ms am 01.04.2007 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So einfach wie ihr das hier empfehlt kann das aber ganz schnell ins Auge gehen. Das SATA HotPlugging prinzipiell unterstützen kann, heißt nicht das Platten und/oder Controller HotPlug-fähig sein müssen. Bei beiden muss das explizit von den Herstellern angegeben sein. Sprich, sowohl Hersteller von den Platten als auch der Controllerhersteller müssen dieses SATA-Feature implementiert haben. Und das ist vor allem bei Desktop-Produkten nicht selbsverständlich. Ist eben eher ein Feature das bei Servern verwendeung findet, daheim hat man ja eher seltener die Platten im Wechselrahmen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2007)

Zork_Nemesis am 02.04.2007 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> So einfach wie ihr das hier empfehlt kann das aber ganz schnell ins Auge gehen. Das SATA HotPlugging prinzipiell unterstützen kann, heißt nicht das Platten und/oder Controller HotPlug-fähig sein müssen.


wenn man die "hardware sicher entfernen" kann, dann geht es doch auf jeden fall, oder? zudem ist die platte ja leer, d.h. testen kann er es ja mal.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (3. April 2007)

ich habe die hd300lj von samsung und da habe ich für meinen chipsatz einen eigenen treiber für das hot plugging un die platte wird auch unter sicher entfernen angezeigt, habe aber so meine bedenken dabei das auch auszuprobieren da das meine bootplatte  ist , und ich glaube windows streikt ohne platte


----------



## Chemenu (3. April 2007)

mastermaisi777 am 03.04.2007 00:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe die hd300lj von samsung und da habe ich für meinen chipsatz einen eigenen treiber für das hot plugging un die platte wird auch unter sicher entfernen angezeigt, habe aber so meine bedenken dabei das auch auszuprobieren da das meine bootplatte  ist , und ich glaube windows streikt ohne platte



Jo, da würdest du quasi an dem Ast sägen, auf dme du gerade sitzt.    

Ich persönlich würde ne Platte auch nicht im Betrieb abstecken. 
Wenns denn wirklich dringend sein muss, dann deaktivier sie doch vorher in der Systemsteuerung. Die Option zum sicher entfernen hast du ja anscheinend nicht, aber deaktivieren sollte immer gehen. Dann auf jeden Fall zuerst das Datenkalbel, und dann den Strom. 
So stell ichs mir noch am ungefährlichsten vor.


----------

